

Vfmd: Markdown with a spec - roop
http://www.vfmd.org/

======
dozzie
Less specification, more formal grammar. Foo-to-HTML converter is next to
useless, especially compared to a well-formed parse tree. (In fact, there are
already some PEG parsers for Markdown.)

~~~
roop
It's not possible to write a formal (non-PEG) grammar for Markdown. Hence, a
spec, which is the next best thing (a la HTML5). Of course, vfmd is not a md-
to-html converter, it's an md-to-parse-tree converter + a parse-tree-to-html
converter.

~~~
dozzie
PEG is not a formal grammar? PEG being not a subset of context-free grammars?
That's all new things to me.

And you actually have seen PEG parsers for Markdown? Like this one:
[https://github.com/jgm/peg-markdown/](https://github.com/jgm/peg-markdown/),
with grammar written explicitly and lexer/parser generated?

~~~
roop
Please see: [http://www.vfmd.org/introduction/#prior-
work](http://www.vfmd.org/introduction/#prior-work)

